# Udruga RODA > Samofinanciranje - Prodaja pelena, majica i ostalih rodinih artikala >  Rodin kalendar za 2009. godinu - PREDBILJEZBE

## Mukica

primamo predbiljezbe vezano uz topic Rodin kalendar za 2007 godinu

na osnovi, na ovom topicu,  iskazanog interesa odlucit cemo o tome ocemo li ici u tisak *kalendara za 2009.*  (nije tipfeler) ili ne 

kakav ce biti format i dizajn to ne znamo - caka je da se morate predbiljeziti na nevidjeno - tj. na povjerenje da ce fakat bit vrhunski

ak vas se skupi 250-300 koje bi dale 50 kn za kalendar mozda ga i otisnemo sljedece godine 

a ak vas se skupi 500 kalendar bi mogao bit i po 25 kn

navalite

1.

_mukica editirala post zato da bude kristalno jasno da zaista mislim na kalendar za 2009. godinu_

----------


## maria71

2009 ili 2008?

----------


## apricot

2009.
za 2008. je debelo prekasno, sama priprema traje mjesec dana, a kud još i tisak

----------


## Amalthea

_Mukica editirala sve postove jer ste pocele preskakat jedna drugu i editirat cu svako malo tak da bude reda - znaci obrisat cu sve postove ispod ovoga nakon sto editiram_

1. ana.m 
2. Amalthea 
3. maria71 
4. frida (više komada) 
5. Bubica (ja bi jedan stolni ) 
6. Lu 
7. jadro 
8. Riana 
9. anjica 
10. Serpentina 
11. @n@ 
12. momtobe 
13. ronin 
14. jadranka605 
15. arwen(par komada) 
16. Tea (i stolni i zidni) 
17. lucij@ 
18. srecica 
19. rokobj 
20. kejt (stolni i zidni)
21. Dolisa
22. ms. ivy
23. Kloklo
24. kajsa
25. lukava puščica
26. lukava puščica
27. lukava puščica
28. lukava puščica
29. lukava puščica
30. emily
31, emily
32. meda
33. enela
34. mikka
35. mikka
36. Barbara1
37. Linda
38. red sonja
39. red sonja
40. lara01
41. lara01
42. lara01
43. kasiopeja
44. meri78
45. TONI
46. jerry
47. jerry
48. mmmama
49. clio180
50. clio180
51. emira
52. tweety
53. tweety
54. Maja
55. Maja
56. Maja
57. ssss
58. vanjci
59. maxovamama
60. Honey
61. Tiwi
62. Tiwi
63. Tiwi
64. Tiwi
65. Tiwi
66. Amalthea
67. Amalthea
68. Amalthea
69. Amalthea
70. Sanjica (Ejla)
71. Sanjica (Ejla)
72. mendula
73. mendula
74. mendula
75. branka1
76. branka1
77. branka1
78. Danci_Krmed
79. Danci_Krmed
80. Danci_Krmed
81. Shiva
82. Shiva
83. Nice
84. Nice
85. kailash
86. Anita-AZ
87. talia7
88. talia7
89. bebelina
90. Maruška
91. ivana zg
92. Inesica 
93. Inesica 
94. Inesica
95. Hady
96. Aneta
97. mirakul
98. marči
99. Ines (7 kom ak ne bu skup)
100. Dragonfly
101.Sanela-Naja
102. Iva M. (par komada)
103. paljetak
104. Tashunica
105. Ivana B-G
106. anita_m (i stolni)
107. sir_oliver
108. ivanche
109. vimmerby (6,7 komada)
110. Blazenka
111. jošmalo 
112. Mala01
113. Lucky2
114. banshee 
115. banshee
116. švedica
117. eki3 (najmanje 2 kom.) 
118. mikonja
119. veki
120. danchi79
121. čokolada
122. Matilda
123. veronikasmb
124. zizi
125. Roko_mama
126. petarpan
127. zoza
128. krumpiric
129. krumpiric
130. krumpiric
131. krumpiric
132. lelica
133. petarpan
134. petarpan
135. petarpan
136. skviki
137. anne
138. M.a.r.t.a
139. Ariens
140. Ariens
141. Dora06
142. princess puffy
143. ninik
144. DianaK - btw. bok Diana  :Smile:  kad ce ona kava vise?  :Razz:  
145. Maya&Leon
146. Maya&Leon
147. stotica
148. baby_eve
149. Ivani
150. saska7 
151. diči
152. Zara1
153. Zara1
154. rinama
155. titimita
156. titimita
157. puros
158. Eustahije
159. wana
160. mamNIKA
161. drndalica
162. mirna2005
163. Vishnja
164. renci
165. renci
166. Ms. Mar
167. vještičica
168. Pliska
169. lollipop
170. kahna
171. kahna
172. mamamakica
173. mamamakica
174. Renatha
175. Zvrk
176. Ozujak
177. MarikaPika
178. lulu-mama
179. lulu-mama
180. (maša)
181. (maša)
182. Christy
183. Christy
184. Tina406
185. mamalela76
186. novy
187. novy
188. puntica
189. Elvira
190. lelita



*Molim vas - nemojte kopirat cijeli ovaj popis - samo se upisite - tenks!  *

----------


## Amalthea

otkako je Bubica napisala da bi jedan stolni, ja moram pitati - imamo li i stolnu verziju ili je to bilo čisto izražavanje želje?   :Embarassed:

----------


## Mukica

pa, bilo je to cisto izrazavanje zelje 8) 
al nikad ne znas...

----------


## skviki

Malo ot

Joj Mukice štosan ti je avatar.

Ali ja s nostalgijom još uvijek
pamtim onaj s gljivom   :Sad:

----------


## Mukica

> Malo ot
> 
> Joj Mukice štosan ti je avatar.
> 
> Ali ja s nostalgijom još uvijek
> pamtim onaj s gljivom


koji s gljivom? :?  :? 
nemrem se opce sjetit :/

----------


## apricot

gljivu je imala anchie
mukica debelu i mršavu ženu

----------


## skviki

> gljivu je imala anchie
> mukica debelu i mršavu ženu


Ma znam da je Muki imala tu žensku.

Bila sam sigurna da je prije imala i gljivu  :/ 

Znači, anchie je to bila.

Ah, opet ta mamnezija   :Laughing:

----------


## Ivani

bok. evo i ja bih se predbilježila. 
Kako sam dosta nova ovdje - jel mi može netko reći kako funkcionira plaćanje i preuzimanje?

----------


## Eustahije

Može kalendar!

Nadam se - zidni po mjesecima, s nekom zgodnom fotkom svaki mjesec.

I sugestija: neka bude malo prostora za upisivanje kratke bilješke uz datum, na primjer:

_Godišnjica braka.
Pedijatar!
Prijave za vrtić!
Kazalište._

To zna biti baš praktično.

----------


## Vishnja

Postoji li mogućnost da i mi, iz druge države, nekako uplatimo traženi iznos? Ili da uplatim preko nekog iz Iloka, sad mi ta mogućnost pade na pamet... Pišite i mene, snaći ću se nekako...

Vishnja

----------


## mamamakica

> bok. evo i ja bih se predbilježila. 
> Kako sam dosta nova ovdje - jel mi može netko reći kako funkcionira plaćanje i preuzimanje?


E da i to me zanima? Zaboravila pitati?

----------


## Mukica

Ne znamo jos cure :/
Ako cemo ga uopce tiskati vjerovatno cete ga moci kupiti kad aktiviramo webshop

----------


## Mukica

predbiljezbe primamo do kraja rujna
i onda cemo donjeti odluku da li idemo u tisak

zato... NAVALITE!!!

----------


## Barbara1

bilježim se za jedan kalendarić,jupiiiii

----------


## Juroslav

bilježim moju malenkost na popis

----------


## bilbo7

Molim i ja jedan kalendar, djeci u sobu!  :Heart:

----------


## lukava puščica

> I sugestija: neka bude malo prostora za upisivanje kratke bilješke uz datum, na primjer:
> 
> _Godišnjica braka.
> Pedijatar!
> Prijave za vrtić!
> Kazalište._
> 
> To zna biti baš praktično.


x!!!!

ovo je meni presudna stvar kod kalendara pa ako biste uzele u obzir....

----------


## lionne

Ako će biti gotovi prije Božića 08 ja bi uzela 2 kom!

----------


## lucylu

i ja se biljezim   :Yes:

----------


## blazena

Ja bih 2 komada.

----------


## maria-mare

I ja bih se predbilježila za 1

----------


## Kanga

biljezim se za jedan primjerak

----------


## Angelina Bell

Bilježim se za 3 komada.  :Smile:

----------


## tinnkka

Bilježim se za 1 komad.  :Smile: super stvar,jedva cekam!!

----------


## smedja

meni isto jedan molim   :Heart:

----------


## thalia

ja molim dva komada

----------


## bilbo7

Da li tu ima kakijeh novosti, oće l' taj kalendar ili neće?   :Cekam:

----------


## Mukica

nakon sto smo dobro razmislile zakljucile smo da, unatoc velikom broju rezervacija, ove godine, a vjerovatno ni sljedece, necemo raditi kalendare 

hvala na razumijevanju  :Heart:  


zakljucavam temu

----------

